# Ek rip one pass settings



## troubles (Jul 14, 2008)

Hello every one was wondering in any of you guys knew the full settings details needed to do one pass print via ek rip software

i have just had the the demo version which im interest in buy the full version due to it been able to print both white ink and CMKY in one pass.

any help would be appreciated thanks


----------



## treefox2118 (Sep 23, 2010)

On my EKRip (Easy T branded), there was merely a checkbox to do one pass white.


----------



## troubles (Jul 14, 2008)

thanks i found the option to tick.. all sorted


----------



## finalcreations (Aug 11, 2013)

Could you let me know which option you tick for the 'one pass' printing, I have the demo version at the moment and don't want to buy the full version if it's not possible. (a screenshot would help)

Thanks


----------



## thedigiguy (May 11, 2010)

I think most of the options are unavailable in the demo version. As rip softwares go ek is available for a very reasonable cost.


----------



## finalcreations (Aug 11, 2013)

I have found it on the latest version (version 6)


----------



## emreclsz (Sep 20, 2014)

Please send me also ? [email protected]


----------



## slater732 (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi guys
I just downloaded the trial version of this RIP. Could someone tell me where I can put my custom exact size of platen in, as there is no size to suit in the drop down menu


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

I have not seen a slot to put a custom number in. Maybe Eukon can make an adjustment to the software for you.


----------



## slater732 (Oct 16, 2014)

Thanks,
Contacted them and they made adjustment and sent me it :+1:


----------

